# Foundation/Conditioning Tips REQUIRED !



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Guys...

Can I possibly ask a favour?

My working line GSD bitch is now 14 weeks old. Just a baby, etc, I know.

I'm slowly introducing her to new sights, smells, noises, locations and experiences...

Even things that i've not planned, turn out to be tests. Only tonight on a dark path, (2nd time out at night), we happened across a lone walker coming towards us. Xena saw him in the distance and stopped next to me . (she was on lead)..

She never took her eyes off him as he approached and as he passed alongside he moved towards him, with a quick 'sniff'...whilst turning to watch him...where she continued to do that until he was out of sight.

I praised her throughout...calm, high voice etc..

Can you please suggest any more scenarios that I can stage or happen upon by accident that will be good for her development...

Also, at what pace you suggest I move at....

Any ideas welcome...the lengthier, the better 

Many thanks
Gary


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Gary might I suggest saying nothing at all to this puppy. You just keep moving along. Act like nothing is a big deal and she will copy. She is following your lead, your alpha lead.

She see's a jogger, you show caution in watching how she is going to react to this, in your moment of wanting to console or encourage her, you are praising her, for what? She was watchful, you were making a bigger deal out of it by stopping. Then as she tries to get closer to you for safety, you praise her. Just keep walking, head help up high, when she feels the leash tighting, she will have to follow you to keep up, and focus on that instead of the runner.

Now, as she puts her attention back on you and off the runner, so she can catch up to you, now you can praise her, perhaps a click and treat too.

As she sees new and difficult events, she and every pup needs a confident leader to show her that there is no cause for alarm. When you stop to observe her, and then help her through, you are basically enabling her fear, and verbally rewarding it as well.

Simply put, I walk, my kids and puppies must follow to get fed, love, security. There is no safety alone, only with the pack, ie me.. More importantly, there is also tons of fun things to do, exciting games and lots of learning.

Good luck,

I will make some videos of me raising this next pup. I don't know much about her, only that she is a GSD pup, from Czech and West German stuff and FREE.

Bryan


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Ditto. I have a mildly dog aggressive dog, and I used to tense up when another dog came by, just kinda waiting for the lunge. Naturally, this was giving her a cue to bow up. When I started just walking by, even a little bit faster than normal, she kept going because she knew she had to keep up.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Gary,

I'm with the others - at this age, do not anticipate problems, but show confidence and let the dog work it out for herself.

Here are some more articles with ideas for socialisation:

http://deesdogs.com/documents/thepuppysruleoftwelve.pdf
http://deesdogs.com/documents/puppy_weekly_social_chart.pdf
http://deesdogs.com/documents/dogsocialization.pdf

As for general areas that are good for socialistion:
Supermarkets (and the car parks)
Train/Coach stations
High Streets


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

Ian Forbes said:


> Gary,
> 
> I'm with the others - at this age, do not anticipate problems, but show confidence and let the dog work it out for herself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Some great comments, ideas and ways forward for me (and Xena)>.

Thanks very much...


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Bryan Colletti said:


> Ian Forbes said:
> 
> 
> > Gary,
> ...


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

P.S. Bryan, I doubt you 'imagine everything before it happens' or you would be the richest man on the planet.....[/QUOTE]

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

AHHHHHHHHHHHH Ian, money is not the route happiness. I take great pride in knowing everything and being the most enlightened person I KNOW

I wish I could have imagined the pile of shit the other night before stepping in it.

Bryan


----------



## Bryan Colletti (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish I could have imagined the pile of shit the other night before stepping in it.

Bryan[/QUOTE]



Might I add, barefoot too. @^@$%&@$%&#@%$ was what I was screaming.


----------

